# Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon



## Wallerkönig65 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mir demnächst eine der beiden Ruten kaufen, kann mich aber leider nicht entscheiden. Ich möchte mit meiner neuen Rute ordentliche Distanzen erzielen, doch aber noch eine gute Aktion im Drill haben. Welche würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen? Gewässer sind hauptsächlich Baggerseen um die 10ha. Kaufen würde ich mir sie gerne in 3 lbs, da ich auch mal mit PVA fischen möchte


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Nimm die Longbow, im gegensatz zur Horizon geht das Werfen mit ihr leichter von der Hand, ne schöne Aktion hat sie auch, ist eben keine steife Infinity..

Tl.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Longbow:m:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Habe die Longbow noch nicht gefischt, aber die Horizon. Ist eine sehr schöne Rute.

Es gibt aber meiner Meinung nach für diesen Preis bessere Ruten. Ich habe seit vergangenem Jahr eine ganz neue "Ruten-Liebe" entdeckt: SPRO Strategy X-Ray, 3lbs. Habe sie in den Niederlanden für 190 € bekommen (Listenpreis 300+).

Ist kein Weitwurfwunder, aber diese Ruten tausche ich gegen nix auf der Welt wieder ein. Die werden von meinen Angelkollegen nach ihrem Erscheinungsbild auf max. 2lbs eingeschätzt, sind faktisch unzerstörbar und haben eine derart filigrane Aktion, dass nicht mal ein Brassen ausschlitzt. 
Ich nehme die Teile auch zum Fischen auf große Schleien/Brassen.

Auf Karpfen fische ich sie mit 100g Blei + mittlerem PVA-Sack. Wurfweite bis ca. 80m (bin selbst kein Weitwurfkünstler).


----------



## Wallerkönig65 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Hört sich ganz gut an, nur habe ich mich schon über ein halbes Jahr durch das Angebot der Karpfenruten durchgeschlagen und bin froh, meine Auswahl auf zwei Ruten begrenzt zu haben 

Sprich ich würde jetzt schon gern bei diesen Ruten bleiben. Hat die Longbow denn einen 50mm Startring?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Wallerkönig65 schrieb:


> Hat die Longbow denn einen 50mm Startring?


 
Meines Wissens nach ja.

Habe gerade mal im Forum gestöbert. Dort ist man auch dieser Meinung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216335
(2. Post)


----------



## Wallerkönig65 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Vielen dank für die Info. Ich habe leider bisher nicht so positive Dinge über 50mm Startringe gehört, aber naja. Die Horizon hätte eben einen 40mm.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Wallerkönig65 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Info. Ich habe leider bisher nicht so positive Dinge über 50mm Startringe gehört, aber naja. Die Horizon hätte eben einen 40mm.


 
Welche negativen Erfahrungen hast Du da gehört? 

Ich selbst habe bisher noch nie mit 50er Startringen gefischt. Kann dazu also nix sagen.


----------



## Wallerkönig65 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Wie ich soeben gesehen habe, sind nur die ersten beiden Ringe der Longbow Dreistegringe, der Rest Einstegringe. Das wäre ja für dieses Geld echt der Hohn.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Wallerkönig65 schrieb:


> Wie ich soeben gesehen habe, sind nur die ersten beiden Ringe der Longbow Dreistegringe, der Rest Einstegringe. Das wäre ja für dieses Geld echt der Hohn.



Das hat in der Regel nix mit Materialeinsparung zu tun. Beim Thema Einstegringe vs. Doppelstegringe scheiden sich einfach die Geister.

Ich fische z.B. an meinen Karpfenruten nur Doppelstegringe, weil ich den Einstegringen wegen Verdrehung etc. nicht über den Weg traue. Andere Angler die ich kenne (und die verstehen ihr Handwerk) achten darauf, dass nur der am Handteil ein Doppelstegring ist, um die Rutenaktion nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Die würden keine Ruten mit Doppelstegringen kaufen. Daiwa bedient hier also vermutlich gezielt eine bestimmte Klientel.

Es gibt sehr hochpreisige englische Karpfenruten, an denen selbst bei 3,5 lbs nur Einzelstegringe (außer am Handteil) verbaut sind, weil es die Kundschaft so will.

Beispiel: 
*http://bruceandwalker.co.uk/products/carp-rods/expert/*
"Single leg lined Fuji rings with double leg lined butt ring."


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Ich bin ein Fan von der Beringung. Der erste Ring (maximal noch der zweite) muss ein Doppelsteg Ring sein, der Rest dann doppelte Einstegringe (weiss die "richtige" Bezeichnung nich, eben Ring mit 2 Verbindungen in EINE Richtung am Blank verbunden).

Hab damit nie Ärger gehabt. Die Ringe am oberen Ende verbessern dann Aktion, Drill und Wurfverhalten. Hier auf mindere Qualität zu schliessen ist quatsch. Die Infinity hat ebenfalls solch Beringung.


----------



## Wallerkönig65 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Vielen Dank für deine Info. Hab mir jetzt mal die Greys Prodigy GT5 angeschaut, weiß aber nicht, was ich unter der "legendären" Prodigy Aktion verstehen soll. Spitzenaktion oder wie?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Wallerkönig65 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Info. Hab mir jetzt mal die Greys Prodigy GT5 angeschaut, weiß aber nicht, was ich unter der "legendären" Prodigy Aktion verstehen soll. Spitzenaktion oder wie?


 
Hat halt in alter Greys-Tradition reine Spitzenaktion. Wer's mag. Ich nicht. #d

Die GT5 hat übrigens auch Einstegringe.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Ich fisch die alten Powermesh Z von Daiwa. Freunde von mir fischen Prodigys. Von meinem Standpunkt aus hat die Prodigy eine vollparabolische Aktion mit sensibler Spitze. 

Aber wenn die Prodigy eine Spitzenaktion haben soll, dann möchte ich mal wissen was meine viel härteren Powermesh für eine Aktion haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich fisch die alten Powermesh Z von Daiwa. Freunde von mir fischen Prodigys. Von meinem Standpunkt aus hat die Prodigy eine vollparabolische Aktion mit sensibler Spitze.
> 
> Aber wenn die Prodigy eine Spitzenaktion haben soll, dann möchte ich mal wissen was meine viel härteren Powermesh für eine Aktion haben.


 
Greys bezeichnet die Aktion der Prodigy-Ruten als progressiv. Im Klartext heißt das, dass bis ca. 5-6kg reine Spitzenaktion vorliegt und dann die Rute langsam anfängt, semiparabolisch zu arbeiten.
Für mich ist das Spitzenaktion, denn 3/4 aller Fische, die ich fange, haben nun mal weniger als 6kg.

Ich sag's mal so: Ab einem gewissen Gewicht unten dran wird jede Rute semiparabolisch |supergri

Parablisch ist z.B. dieses Schmuckstück hier:
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...rp-Rod.html&XTCsid=u1h09ep1r8a0o0quui6f9ee303

Habe sie einmal fischen dürfen. 5kg Schuppi unten dran und das Teil wird zum Halbkreis.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

5-6 kg?

Häng an eine Karpfenrute mal ein Gewicht von 5 Kg ran und hebe das hoch. Das wird keine Rute schaffen. Evtl. werden nicht alle brechen, aber dann sind die sowas von am Limit!

Ich weiss was die verschiedenen Aktionen sind. Nur wenn hier die Prodigy schon als Rute mit Spitzenaktion verkauft wird, was ist dann meine Powermesh im Vergleich zur Prodigy?

Oder andersrum, wenn die Prodigy als Fasttaper verkauft wird, was für Wabbelstöcke fischen denn die Leute mit parabolischen Ruten?

Wenn ich die beiden Ruten vergleiche, dann ist meine Powermesh ne Männerrute und die Prodigy...nunja...#c

Die Prodigy arbeitet schon in der Spitze. Aber sie geht viel schneller in eine parabolische Aktion über, als meine Powermesh. Was nützt mir eine Spitzenaktion, wenn die Rute bei leichtem Zug schon völlig krumm ist?

Die Prodigy mag eine progressive Aktion haben, aber sie ist zu weich. Ich müsste von der Rute dann eine 5 lbs Version fischen um die gebrauchen zu können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 5-6 kg?
> 
> Häng an eine Karpfenrute mal ein Gewicht von 5 Kg ran und hebe das hoch. Das wird keine Rute schaffen. Evtl. werden nicht alle brechen, aber dann sind die sowas von am Limit!
> 
> ...


 
Es ist halt schwierig, unterschiedlichste Rutenaktionen in wenigen Worten zu beschreiben. Ich habe die Powermesh noch nicht gefischt, aber ich glaube Dir sofort, dass die nicht vergleichbar mit der Prodigy ist.

Ich habe z.B. ein völlig gestörtes Verhältnis zu "Männerruten", fische aber auch selten auf mehr als 60m Distanz.

Ich meinte übrigens natürlich nicht, dass die 5kg im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes an der Rute hängen, sondern als Fisch gedrillt werden #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Hatte ich mir mit den 5 Kg dann auch gedacht. Somit wird das einschätzen der Rute aber auch nicht gleich leichter.

Der Begriff "Männerrute" sollte nicht provozieren, mir viel nur nichts gescheiteres ein. Ich kann halt 100-130g Bleie Richtung Horizont feuern und zur Not auch riesige PVA Säcke rausschlenzen und 20Kg Fische aus der Tiefe hochpumpen ohne das die Powermesh den Lämmerschwanz macht.

Nochmal zur Prodigy: parabolische Aktion, welche bei etwas höhreem Zug schon in Richtung parabolischer Aktion geht. Für mich hat sie zu wenig Reserven. Wer Hauptsächlich kurze-mittlere Distanz angelt und bei kleinen und mittleren Fischen Drillspass haben möchte, für den könnte sie natürlich etwas sein.


----------



## cyberpeter (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Prodigy arbeitet schon in der Spitze. Aber sie geht viel schneller in eine parabolische Aktion über, als meine Powermesh. Was nützt mir eine Spitzenaktion, wenn die Rute bei leichtem Zug schon völlig krumm ist?
> 
> Die Prodigy mag eine progressive Aktion haben, aber sie ist zu weich. Ich müsste von der Rute dann eine 5 lbs Version fischen um die gebrauchen zu können.



Eine Prodigy in 3,5 lbs ist schon bei leichtem Zug krum ?

Sei mir nicht böse aber die Rute in 3,5 lbs ist an den meisten Gewässern schon deutlich überdimensioniert, es sei denn man muß überwiegend Rekordweiten werfen um seinen Spod zu treffen.

Im Drill fällt mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt auf die schnelle keine Konstellation ein wo ich eine Prodigy in 5 lbs vernünfig einsetzen könnte außer beim Spodden ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wallerkönig65 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Leider sagt mir das alles nicht zu 100% zu und das muss es bei einer Rute um die 200 Euro eben. Habe jetzt bei Herrieden die ganz neue Shimano Tribal XS1 paralell dazu die Shimano Tribal Diamond ins Auge gefasst. Gibts dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## BARSCH123 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Mensch dann geh in den Läden und Kauf sie dir wen sie dir gefällt, was willste den jetzt hörn ? "Beste Karpfenrute" ?


----------



## Aal_Willi (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Wallerkönig65 schrieb:


> Leider sagt mir das alles nicht zu 100% zu und das muss es bei einer Rute um die 200 Euro eben. Habe jetzt bei Herrieden die ganz neue Shimano Tribal XS1 paralell dazu die Shimano Tribal Diamond ins Auge gefasst. Gibts dazu Erfahrungen?


 
Zu den neuen Shimano Ruten wird Dir wohl kaum einer was
sagen können, zur Zeit.
Mir ist jetzt zwar auch nicht ganz klar was Du suchst und 
welche Kriterien unbedingt erfüllt werden müssen, aber Du 
kannst Dir nochmal die 12" Imperial Baits Multirange von
Nollert ansehen, eine ordentliche Rute jedenfalls und gut zum
Werfen von PVA Bags geeignet.
http://www.imperial-fishing.de/index.php?page=product&info=6967
Die Vorjahres Tribal Loncast hat Herrieden doch für 119,-
rausgehauen, da wird die neue wohl keine, wenn überhaupt,
Verbesserungen aufweisen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*

Sowas wäre das letzte, was ich mir kaufen würde. Solche Leute wie der von dir genannte kaufen auch nur Blanks und lassen die für sich aufbauen, backen ihren Namen drauf (den komischerweise manche Leute geil finden) und verkaufen den Mist.

Wenn ich mir neue Karpfenruten kaufen muss, dann werden dass die Infinitys. Made in UK > Rest.


----------



## Aal_Willi (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Longbow DF vs. FOX Horizon*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sowas wäre das letzte, was ich mir kaufen würde. Solche Leute wie der von dir genannte kaufen auch nur Blanks und lassen die für sich aufbauen, backen ihren Namen drauf (den komischerweise manche Leute geil finden) und verkaufen den Mist.
> 
> Wenn ich mir neue Karpfenruten kaufen muss, dann werden dass die Infinitys. Made in UK > Rest.


 
Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, das ist alles eine Sache der per-
sönlichen Auffassung und letztendlich muss der TE sich ja für
eine Rute entscheiden.
Das was Du kritisierst macht aber jeder Rutenbauer, dieser
kauft einen Blank und baut den auf, ob nachher sein Name
drauf ist spielt doch keine Rolle.
Die Blanks die Nollert verwendet bzw. einkauft kommen aus
England und sind von einem angesehenen Hersteller.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------

